# The adventures of Esta!!



## Jeff_F (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi.. I'm Jeff the slave of Esta and here are her adventures.

*Date: 9/7/09....*

* Esta:* Well, I'm finding out that I have a new home to go to soon. Could be Thursday and I'm both nervous and excited. I really want a forever home and a loving owner/slave. Giggle!!  I'm a loving bun and I hope my slave has lots of carrots ready for me!! 

* Jeff:* I can't wait to get Esta. I plan on spoiling her rotten and giving her the forever home she wants and needs.  It's been a while since I had a bunny and this looks like a gem. So it's t-minus 2 days to new bunny day!!

Jeff and Esta!!!





:bunnydance:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Who's more excited?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 8, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Who's more excited?



Well have to wait to find out:biggrin2:

Welcome and great start to a really exciting blog it looks like


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 8, 2009)

*Esta:* I'm excited to get a new forever home!! :biggrin2::bunnydance: I just hope my new slave is good to me and has lots and lots of carrots ready for me!!

*Jeff: *I'm excited and I get her Thursday!! My friend Jenny is going with me to pick her up in Knoxville TN from Hops and Lops.

:inlove::inlove:


----------



## myheart (Sep 8, 2009)

I always see all of the beautiful bunners that Hops and Lops have on Petfinder.... I wish I lived closer to snap some of thoselil' sweetiesup!!! Good luck with the new adoption!!! :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 9, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> I always see all of the beautiful bunners that Hops and Lops have on Petfinder.... I wish I lived closer to snap some of thoselil' sweetiesup!!! Good luck with the new adoption!!! :biggrin2:
> 
> myheart



Thanks.. I get Esta Thursday! My friend Jenny is going with me to pick up Esta!

Jeff :bunnydance:


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 9, 2009)

hello esta - we like carrots too tho' our hoomin never gives us enough:X keep gettin some excuse about a balanced diet:grumpy: doesnt she know thats a carrot in each paw! love roxy and hartleybun rex


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 9, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> hello esta - we like carrots too tho' our hoomin never gives us enough:X keep gettin some excuse about a balanced diet:grumpy: doesnt she know thats a carrot in each paw! love roxy and hartleybun rex


Hi roxy and hartleybun rex...

That's a good idea.  I remind my slave/daddy that he has to keep me healthy and that's the best thing for me. I love to have two carrots in each paw all the time!! Giggle

Love Esta


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 9, 2009)

How exciting!!! I'm happy for both you and Esta... sounds like you will both be happy as clams soon!!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats on your new addition!!! I can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 9, 2009)

*Esta:* Well, it's about 24 Hours before I go to my new home and I'm starting to get excited and I doubt I will sleep tonight!! I can't wait to meet my new dad and aunt Jenny!! 

*Jeff:* I agree, I doubt I'll sleep much to night and I have everything set up for Esta! Jenny is going with me to pick her up tomorrow!

:inlove::bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 10, 2009)

I can not wait to see Esta in her forever home!


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 10, 2009)

*ESTA!* It's the big day!! I just can't wait.. didn't sleep that much but I'm ready to be made pretty and head off to my new forever home!! Hey HUMAN!! Have carrots ready for me!! Giggle..... 

Esta.. :bunnydance:


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 10, 2009)

that's great Esta... now we just need to know what Jeff is thinking/doing!!! Hurry up already Jeff and go and get her!!!!


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 10, 2009)

Me and Jenny are heading out around 6PM and getting Esta around 7PM.. I can't wait for sure!! 

Jeff :biggrin2:


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 10, 2009)

:yes::woohooarty::waiting:inkelepht::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:inkbouce:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thats great! Now Esta if your slaves really love you they will bring you craisins or banana chips!


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 10, 2009)

:bunnydance:inkelepht::wave:


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 10, 2009)

inkbouce:


----------



## myheart (Sep 11, 2009)

:waiting:{waits patiently for news and pics....}


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 11, 2009)

No picsjeff and esta you are in trouble hope you had a great first night home


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 11, 2009)

*Esta*. I got into a fight last night. I got a boo boo on my hip and I had to get a bandage. sniff... I hope my daddy and Aunt Jenny are not going to be mad at me!! 

:bigtears: It hurt and I just want to make my humans happy!

*Jeff:* I could not get Esta last night. BUT!! I'll get her today at 2PM!! Jenny and I are going to pick her up and I can't wait!!

I'll post pics asap!!!

Jeff/Jenny and Esta!! :bunny18


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 11, 2009)

Hope you feel better todayEsta. 

Can't wait to see pic's of you!


----------



## myheart (Sep 11, 2009)

*Jeff_F wrote: *


> *Esta*. I got into a fight last night. I got a boo boo on my hip and I had to get a bandage. sniff... I hope my daddy and Aunt Jenny are not going to be mad at me!!
> 
> :bigtears: It hurt and I just want to make my humans happy!


Awe.... Esta that just makes me cry to know that you didn't go home when you were supposed to. I would have not idea why you were out with another bunster on the day you were going home... Were you on a date that didn't go well?

myheart


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 11, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *Jeff_F wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Esta*. I got into a fight last night. I got a boo boo on my hip and I had to get a bandage. sniff... I hope my daddy and Aunt Jenny are not going to be mad at me!!
> ...



No.. sniff... I was being cleaned to go home and I got in a fight.. sniff... It hurt but I just want my daddy and aunt Jenny *NOW*!! 

I want to curl up in Aunt Jennies lap!!

Esta.... :bigtears:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 11, 2009)

He Esta this is Rudy, Wabbitdad12 is my slave. Tell your slave that a couple of craisins make boo boo's heal much faster. Gotta go, he doesn't know I can get on the internet. Time to look cute and fluffy.


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 11, 2009)

*Esta: *I'm very very sick. My daddy took me to the bunny dr and my would is very big. I have a bandage on it and they had to remove a lot of dead skin.  The dr said it's life threatening. I WANT MY DADDY!!


Jeff: I'm so upset.. Esta is such a lovely bunny.. I just hope and pray that she pulls through this. Keep her in your thought.

Jeff :bigtears:


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 11, 2009)

How did she get a wound being cleaned up? And it's that serious.


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 11, 2009)

She got in a fight with another bunny and she got cut. It was a flap of skin that was louse and the woman who had the bunny just used a liquid bandage to seal it up.

The vet I go to put Esta under anistatia and removed all of the dead skin. It's a large would.. the size of a palm. She's resting and she will stay over the weekend at least.

Jeff


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 11, 2009)

Omg! How horrible. She will be in my thoughts & prayers.ray:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh no!!!! I will keep Esta in my thoughts. Get better for your daddy Esta. He loves you so much!!!


----------



## myheart (Sep 11, 2009)

*Jeff_F wrote: *


> She got in a fight with another bunny and she got cut. It was a flap of skin that was louse and the woman who had the bunny just used a liquid bandage to seal it up.
> 
> The vet I go to put Esta under anistatia and removed all of the dead skin. It's a large would.. the size of a palm. She's resting and she will stay over the weekend at least.
> 
> Jeff



Um... shouldn't the wound have been taken care of by a vet before Esta was allowed to go home with you? I mean a wound the size of a palm...? I know accidents happen, but this type of wound with a vet stay...? 

Sorry, I feel like I am venting for you. I really wanted this to be a positive homecoming for Esta with all of the fixings. She looks like such a sweet little girl who has found the perfect home for herself, and she can't even watch tv with you tonight.

Please keep us all posted on Esta's healing and homecoming. I am sending lot's of healing prayers Esta's way. When Esta is up to feeling photogenic, perhaps a few nice pics of her enjoying her new home would be great to see.

ray: :hug:{{{hugs to you and Esta}}}

myheart


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 12, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *Jeff_F wrote: *
> 
> 
> > She got in a fight with another bunny and she got cut. It was a flap of skin that was louse and the woman who had the bunny just used a liquid bandage to seal it up.
> ...


First off.. Hops and Lops did offer to care for Esta and I took her from them and signed a paper to that fact. The wound didn't look that big but it was big enough where she should have gone to the vet for a check. If anyone had waited the would would have abscessed and that would have been a huge issue, according to my vet.

When my vet saw her he just told me she need help stat and that she had to stay. When he started to remove the dead skin it just became very large fast. I'll find out more in the AM when another vet has a good look at the situation. This vet has tons of experience with rabbits. 

I'll keep everyone here posted on her condition. And thanks for the prayers. Much needed now.

Jeff/Esta and Jenny


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 12, 2009)

:sickbunny:

Get well soon Esta, praying for you!

:bunnyheartray:


----------



## myheart (Sep 12, 2009)

*Jeff_F wrote: *


> First off.. Hops and Lops did offer to care for Esta and I took her from them and signed a paper to that fact. The wound didn't look that big but it was big enough where she should have gone to the vet for a check. If anyone had waited the would would have abscessed and that would have been a huge issue, according to my vet.
> 
> When my vet saw her he just told me she need help stat and that she had to stay. When he started to remove the dead skin it just became very large fast. I'll find out more in the AM when another vet has a good look at the situation. This vet has tons of experience with rabbits.
> 
> ...



I am glad to hear that Hops and Lops was going to care for her. I was afraid it was like, "here's your rabbit, sorry she's broken, but...." It was so nice of you to take all of Esta's care on yourself. She really did find herself a great bunny-dad to care for her. Sounds like your vet is very rabbit-savvy so I am sure she will receive the best care possible.Let's hope that Monday, at the latest, will be Esta's homecoming day... 

myheart


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 12, 2009)

I have to say she was cared for and we were told by the vet what to do. Our vet did look at it and it wasn't that bad, and I have pictures to that affect, as it was just about 1-2 ins at the most when it happened. I made sure that Jeff knew she needed vet care soon, and even offered to take her yesterday but Jeff wanted her yesterday, not a week from now. I also offered to help Jeff with the vet bill and give him any meds I had left over in my home for her. I honestly wouldn't of let her go if I knew it was this bad, because I loved Ester (her first name) more then anything and this is making me feel horrible, not to mention look like a horrible person.


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 12, 2009)

*HopsandLops wrote: *


> I have to say she was cared for and we were told by the vet what to do. Our vet did look at it and it wasn't that bad, and I have pictures to that affect, as it was just about 1-2 ins at the most when it happened. I made sure that Jeff knew she needed vet care soon, and even offered to take her yesterday but Jeff wanted her yesterday, not a week from now. I also offered to help Jeff with the vet bill and give him any meds I had left over in my home for her. I honestly wouldn't of let her go if I knew it was this bad, because I loved Ester (her first name) more then anything and this is making me feel horrible, not to mention look like a horrible person.



I'm sorry if I in any way led people to think that you're a bad person, your not. I did take Ester and I am totally responsible for her now. Right now it's not an issue of who did what or said what it's about how the bunny is doing. I hope you can accept my apology and we can move on from here.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 12, 2009)

*Esta:* Well, I'm at the bunny Dr and I'm being cared for. I love my bunny Dr and she's taking good care of my boo boo. The Dr wants to see if I eat, poop and pee. That way she will know how I'm doing. Humans always worry about that. sigh.... I miss my old mommy Samantha from Hops and Lops.  She did care for me. I just want to go home and be loved by my new daddy and aunt Jenny.

*Jeff: *I'm just glad she's doing better and that she's on the right track. I was told by the vet that these things can flair up fast so no one is to blame for what happened.
Things like this happen and it's now just about getting her well.

Jeff/Esta and Jenny


----------



## myheart (Sep 12, 2009)

*HopsandLops wrote: *


> I have to say she was cared for and we were told by the vet what to do. Our vet did look at it and it wasn't that bad, and I have pictures to that affect, as it was just about 1-2 ins at the most when it happened. I made sure that Jeff knew she needed vet care soon, and even offered to take her yesterday but Jeff wanted her yesterday, not a week from now. I also offered to help Jeff with the vet bill and give him any meds I had left over in my home for her. I honestly wouldn't of let her go if I knew it was this bad, because I loved Ester (her first name) more then anything and this is making me feel horrible, not to mention look like a horrible person.



Please accept my apologies also. Without knowing the full story, and that Jeff took Esta knowing she would need immediate vet attention, it is easy to jump to conclusions. It is always exciting when some one wants to become a bunny-guardian. We always hope that adoptions go smoothly, and more pictures get posted on the forum. I still feel the same way, that I would gladly snap up all the cute bunners I see on Petfinder for your rescue if I lived in that area.

myheart


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 13, 2009)

*Esta: * I just got examined by my bunny Dr and it's looking good. No sign of infection or abses. OH and I'm eating, drinking, pooping and peeing! Acting like a bunny and I accepted that collar thing they put on my neck. I'm being a good bunny and in 3 or 4 days I may go home to daddy and aunt Jenny!!


*Jeff:Jenny: *Were both happy that Esta is doing well and were both going to go see her tomorrow!!


Jeff, Jenny and Esta!!:inlove:


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 13, 2009)

Esta, that's great your feeling better.Hope you get to come home soon to your daddy & aunt jenny


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 14, 2009)

esta - we is glad this turning out well for you - roxy and hartleybun


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 14, 2009)

*HopsandLops wrote: *


> I have to say she was cared for and we were told by the vet what to do. Our vet did look at it and it wasn't that bad, and I have pictures to that affect, as it was just about 1-2 ins at the most when it happened. I made sure that Jeff knew she needed vet care soon, and even offered to take her yesterday but Jeff wanted her yesterday, not a week from now. I also offered to help Jeff with the vet bill and give him any meds I had left over in my home for her. I honestly wouldn't of let her go if I knew it was this bad, because I loved Ester (her first name) more then anything and this is making me feel horrible, not to mention look like a horrible person.


I don't think your a bad person I think something happened and a bunny owner wanted to care for it himself knowing how much you have done for her already. 

I think your rescue is great and I would adopt from you in a heartbeat. 

Keep your head up your not a bad person:hug:


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 15, 2009)

*Esta*: I got good news today!! I get to go home to be with my daddy!! I just hope he has a nice carrot waiting for me! I really could use one right about now. :biggrin2:

I also hope my Aunt Jenny is ok. She is sick and not doing well. 


*Jeff: *I just can not wait for Esta to come home. This is a big day for us.


Jeff


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 15, 2009)

:highfive: Good to hear she's doing well enough to come home!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 15, 2009)

Yay Esta!! Be a good girl for your daddy and Aunt Jenny.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 15, 2009)

No chewing holes in shirts for at least a week! Glad you doing so much better.


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## myheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Awe... Look at her!!! She is beautiful!!! I can't wait for all of the great pics that willget posted!! I hope she enjoys her new home with you.

Congratulationson finding each other!! :bunny18

myheart


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 16, 2009)

:bunnydance: welcome home esta - make sure your slaves cater to your every whim - roxy and hartleybun


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 16, 2009)

Yay for Esta... that ouchie looks painfull!!!

May I suggest that you might want to give her a pellet that doesn't contain all those colourful bits.


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 16, 2009)

MagnoliaDee wrote:


> Yay for Esta... that ouchie looks painfull!!!
> 
> May I suggest that you might want to give her a pellet that doesn't contain all those colourful bits.



mine love their pellets! im one bad bun mum if we run out and dont drive thru the night to get some:biggrin2:


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 16, 2009)

*MagnoliaDee wrote: *


> Yay for Esta... that ouchie looks painfull!!!
> 
> May I suggest that you might want to give her a pellet that doesn't contain all those colourful bits.


I just fixed that situation.

Jeff


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 16, 2009)

Poor Esta's wound looks painful. I hope she is feeling better today.


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 16, 2009)

Awesome Jeff :bunnydance:... wasn't sure if I should say something or not :biggrin2:. But I can tell you just want to do your very best for Esta!!!


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 16, 2009)

Jeff_F wrote:


> *MagnoliaDee wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yay for Esta... that ouchie looks painfull!!!
> ...



what makes me think esta's gotten jeff wrapped round her pretty paw already? glad things are going ok


----------



## hln917 (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome home Esta! You are a beautiful rabbit.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 16, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> what makes me think esta's gotten jeff wrapped round her pretty paw already? glad things are going ok


Well you know a pretty paw can cause a man's mind to go to mush!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 16, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *hartleybun wrote: *
> 
> 
> > what makes me think esta's gotten jeff wrapped round her pretty paw already? glad things are going ok
> ...


LOL, ask my hubby about how he caters to his 4 girls. He really embarrases me.


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 16, 2009)

*MagnoliaDee wrote: *


> Awesome Jeff :bunnydance:... wasn't sure if I should say something or not :biggrin2:. But I can tell you just want to do your very best for Esta!!!



She's happy with the new pellets for sure!! :bunnydance: She had some fruit and loved it!!

Esta is a happy bunny!


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 16, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> Jeff_F wrote:
> 
> 
> > *MagnoliaDee wrote: *
> ...



She sure does!! LOL :biggrin2:


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 17, 2009)

*Esta:* Well, I'm doing just fine. My daddy has been feeding me and I'm happy with the food so far. Lots of veggies and fruit. Oh and hay and pellets.

I have a nice place to live and I want to see Aunt Jenny.

*Jeff:* Esta is such a wonderful bunny!!! All I can say is she's just a gem and I love her so much. The wound is nasty but she takes her meds with no issues and it's working. I got a big help from the vet on the bill and I really think that Oak Ridge Veterinarian Hospital is the *BEST*!!


Jeff, Jenny and of course Esta!! 


:biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so happy that it is all working out. It is great to know that you have a veterinarian you are able to trust to take good care of Esta. 

Glad to hear that you are really enjoying Esta's company!!! Is she starting to bond with you already? I suppose she can't show off her binky skills until the cone comes off. When you get your first binky, let us know.... Those first binkies are always heart warmers because then you really know she is happy and loves her new home. 

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 17, 2009)

That is so great to hear!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 19, 2009)

How is Esta doing?


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 19, 2009)

*Jeff_F wrote: *


> *Esta:* Well, I'm doing just fine. My daddy has been feeding me and I'm happy with the food so far. Lots of veggies and fruit. Oh and hay and pellets.
> 
> I have a nice place to live and I want to see Aunt Jenny.
> 
> ...


I hate to say but that is the vet that pretty much told by them I was stupid because I required all rabbits to be fixed, the topic was in the general rabbit online forum.


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 23, 2009)

*Esta: *I saw my bunny Dr the other day and I'm doing just fine. In two weeks I see him again and I hope to be doing just as well. My bunny daddy loves me and that's all that matters. Oh and my aunt jenny is so nice to me. She gave me some apples today and I'm so happy!!

Esta


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 23, 2009)

*HopsandLops wrote: *


> *Jeff_F wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Esta:* Well, I'm doing just fine. My daddy has been feeding me and I'm happy with the food so far. Lots of veggies and fruit. Oh and hay and pellets.
> ...



FWIW, I've not had an issue with them to date. And I took a cat to them as well and they took great care of her as well.

Jeff


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 23, 2009)

are glad to read you are settling in with your new servant dont let his training slip - as we english buns say "give them an inch and they take a mile" luv roxy


----------



## myheart (Sep 23, 2009)

That is so great to hear that every one is settling in!!! I am so glad that Esta is doing so well and that she is healingl!!! Does she still have to wear the cone? If she does, how is she managing with it... still able to eat and drink with it? 

Sounds like Esta not only has you wrapped around her paw, but Auntie Jenny as well!!! Good job Esta taking control of the household so soon! 

myheart


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 23, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> That is so great to hear that every one is settling in!!! I am so glad that Esta is doing so well and that she is healingl!!! Does she still have to wear the cone? If she does, how is she managing with it... still able to eat and drink with it?
> 
> Sounds like Esta not only has you wrapped around her paw, but Auntie Jenny as well!!! Good job Esta taking control of the household so soon!
> 
> myheart



She does have to wear a cone but she does so well with it. She can eat and drink with no issues. Yea, Jenny loves animals as much as I do. OH and I let her out of the cage to hop around and she found a nice place that she loves.

Jeff


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds like your outnumbered Jeff!


----------



## myheart (Sep 24, 2009)

We will get to see some more pics of out beautiful Esta when the cone comes off?!!!

:wiggle

myheart


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 24, 2009)

Yup.. I plan on taking tons when that happens!!


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 25, 2009)

waits for pics:bunnydance:


----------



## myheart (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry, I can't wait any longer.... must.... have....pictures.... of ..... ESTA!!!!! 

... or at least an update....

myheart


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 30, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> Sorry, I can't wait any longer.... must.... have....pictures.... of ..... ESTA!!!!!
> 
> ... or at least an update....
> 
> myheart



LOL.. Esta is doing just fine. She's settled in perfectly and her boo boo is healing so well. She has to see the vet again next Tuesday but all should go well.

She loves her apples and carrots. It's funny how she knows when I'm getting a piece ready for her.

She is so darn cute... oh a word from Esta:

*Esta: *I like it here so far. My daddy(slave) give me lots of love and fruit. YUM!!
I wish I saw my aunt Jenny more I miss her a lot.  But when she's here she really loves me. 

Esta


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 1, 2009)

mmmmmmmcarrots - roxy


----------



## Jeff_F (Oct 1, 2009)

I just gave her a hole apple and she's having so much fun with it!! 

Jeff


----------



## myheart (Oct 1, 2009)

What a lucky girl getting a whole apple to herself. I bet she is just going wild with that!!! 

I hope you don't mind my asking, because a lady never tells her age or weight, but how much how much does Esta weigh? I am just not sure how big I should make her when I think about her. Being a NZ, I have to guess about seven pounds of beautiful Esta to snuggle on. 

myheart


----------



## Jeff_F (Oct 1, 2009)

First she loved that apple... it was fun just to watch her dig in. 

As for her weight.. she's just a tick under 7lbs. She gained a bit of weight since I've had her. She really ate a lot when I first got her.

She's such a sweet bunny!!

Jeff


----------



## myheart (Oct 1, 2009)

Ah... Esta is a nice sized little girl...  I miss having a larer-sized bunny in the house. My Maggie used to be about six pounds and I absolutely loved to cuddle her. She fit in the crook of my arm just so... just like holding a baby over my heart....


----------



## Jeff_F (Oct 1, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> Ah... Esta is a nice sized little girl...  I miss having a larer-sized bunny in the house. My Maggie used to be about six pounds and I absolutely loved to cuddle her. She fit in the crook of my arm just so... just like holding a baby over my heart....



She sure is a big bunny and so lovable. She licks my legs all the time.

Jeff


----------



## myheart (Oct 2, 2009)

*Jeff_F wrote: *


> She sure is a big bunny and so lovable. She licks my legs all the time.
> 
> Jeff



Awe... Esta is grooming you!!! Too sweet!!! :inlove:

I know of a few people on the forum who would be so jealous if they found out that Esta is grooming you already.You know she may have chosen you for her boyfriend.... :hearts:

myheart


----------



## myheart (Oct 7, 2009)

:waiting:Wednesday.... no update yet.... 

How did your appointment go yesterday, Esta?


----------



## Jeff_F (Oct 7, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> :waiting:Wednesday.... no update yet....
> 
> How did your appointment go yesterday, Esta?


OH sorry for the delay. IT went great!! I did get the shield off Monday night and I did mess around with the wound but overall it's all nice pink skin there.  Just a bit more healing to go but all good. I do have to were the shield for a bit more but in two weeks it should all be healed! YES!!

More Pic...
Me..






Me and my daddy.





My aunt Jenny





So I'm happy and love my daddy and aunt Jenny...:inlove:

Jeff


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 7, 2009)

You and your family look so happy together Esta!! I'm so happy you found a wonderful forever home.


----------



## myheart (Oct 7, 2009)

Awe... there's our pretty little Esta... 

I'm sorry she has to wear the cone for a while longer. I was so hoping this last visit would be it, and she would be free to do her own thing. I guess the vet just wants to make sure the wound is completely healed, which is a good thing. Your must be tougher than me... I think I would be sneaking the cone off for a few hours every day because I wouldn't be able to stand seeing her with it on anymore. 

Good job making her all better... 

myheart


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm so glad she's doing better! :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Jeff_F (Oct 8, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> Awe... there's our pretty little Esta...
> 
> I'm sorry she has to wear the cone for a while longer. I was so hoping this last visit would be it, and she would be free to do her own thing. I guess the vet just wants to make sure the wound is completely healed, which is a good thing. Your must be tougher than me... I think I would be sneaking the cone off for a few hours every day because I wouldn't be able to stand seeing her with it on anymore.
> 
> ...



It's hard to see at times but it's the best for Esta. But she does function very well with it on so two more weeks is not going to be a big deal for her.

And thanks.. it's been a long road but well worth it. If I didn't take Esta to the vet right away Jenny would have. 

Jeff


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 9, 2009)

I am glad she is healing up so nicely. She is a beautiful bunny.


----------



## Jeff_F (Oct 9, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I am glad she is healing up so nicely. She is a beautiful bunny.



Thanks I think she's the best bunny in the world!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 9, 2009)

You guys are great bunny parents taking the time to make sure she recovers well.


----------



## Jeff_F (Oct 9, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> You guys are great bunny parents taking the time to make sure she recovers well.



Thanks.. she is well worth the effort!


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 16, 2009)

I thought I would post since I can't find it anywhere else. Jeff took Ester (real name) to the kill shelter here in Knoxville. We were never contacted by him. I am not trying to start something, but I don't understand, as it is in our adoption contract that we must be at least contacted if the rabbit adoption doesn't work, but I am very upset. We do have Ester back. She is fine, minus a few issues. I am again upset with how this was handled. I don't understand why we were not contacted when it went wrong.


----------



## hln917 (Oct 16, 2009)

I wonder what happened? It sounded like he really loved her. I'm glad she's doing well.


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 16, 2009)

His reason on the surrender form was landlord (even if I talked to the guy twice, plus another apartment mang.) and that he didn't trust me with her.


----------



## myheart (Oct 17, 2009)

*HopsandLops wrote: *


> I thought I would post since I can't find it anywhere else. Jeff took Ester (real name) to the kill shelter here in Knoxville. We were never contacted by him. I am not trying to start something, but I don't understand, as it is in our adoption contract that we must be at least contacted if the rabbit adoption doesn't work, but I am very upset. We do have Ester back. She is fine, minus a few issues. I am again upset with how this was handled. I don't understand why we were not contacted when it went wrong.



I am so sorry for you.... It all sounded like a good match and that Ester would truly be loved in her new forever home. I do wish I could take Ester and give her the forever home she really needs. She seems like such a sweetheart of a bun. 

Best wishes on getting her a new home :hug:

myheart


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 17, 2009)

Well she will be staying with us forever now. Her behavior is not what it was and I am again not trying to start anything but it makes no sence at all to me. I have talked to Jeff, well if you can call it talking, and his reason was he didn't trust me with her, so he took her to the co. shelter. In his opinion the kill shelter was a better place then my home.

I have been crying a bit because of some of the not so nice words he said but I will get over it. I am so sorry to hijack the blog, but I thought I would at least let everyone know Ester is safe, shaken but safe.


----------



## myheart (Oct 17, 2009)

I am so glad you were able to have her released back to you. I do agree with you, she will need lots of extra TLC for a while. People don't realize how traumatic it is to any animal not to be in a stable and loving environment for the duration of their lifetime. Being passed around and caged in various environments can really upset them to a point of never being adoptable again. 

Big sigh of relief that she is back with you. Please keep us posted on her recovery and do let me knowif there is anything Icould do to help this little girl.

myheart


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 17, 2009)

:tears2:

I loved reading about Ester's recovery, it sounded like she had such a loving forever home. 

I am so glad that you got her back, would love to hear how this sweet girl is doing, she's been pulling on my heartstrings since I first saw her pics.


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 17, 2009)

I will keep everyone posted. I am just still floored how it happened, well I wouldn't of knew she even at the shelter if a lady from FL hadn't emailed me. She was going to be put down at closing yesterday if I didn't find out she was there. I have worked with the shelter before, but they didn't call me cause in their opinion she wasn't adoptable. I just had to provide my vet ref (saying she had been seen there) and the adoption contract saying she had to be returned to me if the adoption didn't work. That was it, it took 10 mins.


----------



## Malexis (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh thats very sad to hear. Im glad you were able to get her back in time. I hope you will stick around with her so we can still see pictures!


----------

